# Network in VMware VM ?



## fuzzynco (Oct 15, 2009)

I just installed FBSD 7.2 from the DVD ISO. I'm not sure what 
virtual NIC is being used (le0 is what was found). 

My problem is with 'bridged',  ((I wanted the guest OS to look 
like another host on the LAN) 192.168.215.30 (guest IP)
192.168.215.8 (host IP), 192.168.215.1 router's private port (gateway)), 
I can ping the host's IP and the gateway IP.
I told sysinstall to use 192.168.215.1 for name server
and gateway. I can't ping outside the LAN. I'm not sure
how to diagnose what's not connecting. Can anyone give me 
a 'public' IP that will respond to pings to see if its name server related? 

When I configured with sysinstall I gave the guest a name
and local IP (in the same subnet as the gateway and host),
and chose the IP of the gateway (router) as the IP of
both gateway and name server. It's just forwards name server
requests to its DHCP (external) provided name server.

I'm fairly sure I have a configuration error. 
I'm just not undertstanding what I've done wrong.

The last time I set this up everything just worked .

Anyway any ideas would be helpfull

thanks


----------



## phoenix (Oct 15, 2009)

Simple test:  what's the output of `$ host google.com`

If that fails, then DNS is broken on your network (check /etc/resolv.conf in FreeBSD, check /etc/resolv.conf in the host, make sure you can do the above on any other hosts on the network, etc).

If that succeeds, then try `$ traceroute google.com` and see where that stops.


----------



## fuzzynco (Oct 16, 2009)

*(Resolved) Although I don't know why*

I updated the VMware player to the new beta and
with the existing .vmx it started working correctly.

*sigh* I guess the VMware virtual network interface 
was the problem, and the beta fixed it?

Thanks


----------

